# K-1 Dynamite !! results Shinya Aoki submits Eddie Alvarez, Cro Cop wins and more.



## Clark Kent (Jan 1, 2009)

12-31-2008 09:49 AM:Shinya Aoki submitted Eddie Alvarez, Mirko Cro Cop Filipovic stopped Hong Man Choi, Hayato Sakura stopped Katsuyori Shibata, Kiyoshi Tamura defeated Kazushi Sakuraba, Melvin Manhoef stopped Mark Hunt, and more at K-1 Dynamite

More...
MMA Ring Report
The hardest hitting news from the hardest hitting sport.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 1, 2009)

poor sakuraba.  is now, & always will be my favorite fighter.  wish he would have quit while he was ahead.

jf


----------

